# Getting ready Batch #4 - Cranberry Lime.



## ffemt128 (Apr 7, 2012)

This one I believe will be a Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee that was made last year. Boght 50 lbs of sugar and 4-48 oz bottles of Lemmon(sp) (by the way, I know lemon only has one "M", any one know the significance of 2-M's) today. Will start this this week once I dig up the recipe from my previous posts.................


Looking forward to this. May be the Keg candidate.....


----------



## Arne (Apr 8, 2012)

Hmm, M&M's melt in your mouth not in your wine. LOL, Arne.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 11, 2012)

Going to be getting this started this morning. That should hold me over on Pee for the summer I think.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 20, 2012)

Checked sg this am. We were down to 1.034 on sg so I added 30 oz of lime juice in place of the 3rd bottle of lemon. I'm figuring on transferring to secondary next weekend.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 27, 2012)

Transferred to a Better Bottle this am, sg was at 1.000.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 18, 2012)

Just stabilized the Cranberry Lime Pee. Will be picking up 4-5 cans of frozen cranberry concentrate this weekend for back sweetening purposes. Smells good already. I was hoping this would be ready for Memorial Day, but doesn't look that way. It will instead be ready for eithe rmy Bday or Father's Day.


----------



## TheNautiGals (May 27, 2012)

I flavored half of my first batch with cranberry and lime. It was good but very tart. So I flavored the second half with strawberry daiquiri and simple syrup of course. We didn't bottle. Instead I put it in a 3-gallon cooler and took it to a party. Over ice, it was a hit!


----------



## skor (Jul 15, 2012)

Do you have a recipe to follow if i wanted to try this out?


----------



## TheNautiGals (Jul 16, 2012)

Not really, I flavored to taste. I split the skeeter pee batch in half and then used frozen juice concentrate. For cranberry lime I might have used about 2.5 cans of cranberry and 2/3rds can of lime aid. Both were warmed and added as liquid concentrate. I also made and added 2 cups of simple syrup to mitigate the tartness of both cranberry and lime. Amounts here are just from memory. I did a lot of sampling and tasting till it was just right. The strawberry daiquiri was just that - 2+ cans of Bacardi frozen mixer concentrate. This one left the pee looking funny since the mixer had juice bits in it. But I wasn't bottling the strawberry daiquiri, rather I was putting it in a larger cooler and taking it to a party. It was a huge hit.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jul 28, 2012)

Doug, your wife convinced my wife to have me make the Cran Lime Skeeter Pee. I have to ask for the recipe in order to quiet my wife's incessant yapping...




ffemt128 said:


> Just stabilized the Cranberry Lime Pee. Will be picking up 4-5 cans of frozen cranberry concentrate this weekend for back sweetening purposes. Smells good already. I was hoping this would be ready for Memorial Day, but doesn't look that way. It will instead be ready for eithe rmy Bday or Father's Day.


----------



## southlake333 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've got a batch of lemon lime pee that just finished clearing. I was planning to use 2 gallons of it to make cranberry lime using 3 cans of cranberry juice concentrate. Is 3 cans enough for 2 gallons?


----------

